# A web site for Global days



## HCCCoder

Hello,
Does anyone know a web site where I can download a list of every CPT code with its global days?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Crystal

*Global Day Lookup*

You can search on the CMS website for the global days.  Just copy this link: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PFSlookup/03_PFS_Document.asp#TopOfPage

To the left select Physician Fee Schedule Search

You can search by single code, list or a range.  Under Type of Information - select Payment Policy Indicatiors.  Select Next.  Select Next again.

Put in your codes and submit.  Hope this helps.   

Crystal Cooley


----------



## HCCCoder

Dear Crystal,
Thank you very much for your response. 
I am looking for a list, where you don't have to type codes to get the global days. A list that has all the CPT codes with global days.
If anywone can help with with this, I would really appreciate.


----------



## aguelfi

*try this instead.*

go to:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeS....asp#TopOfPage

It's the Medicare Physican Fee scheudule relative value file. find the 2008 year and choose the 2008AB and PPRRVU08. it lists all of the CPT codes the ruv units, their global periods, the modifiers that are applicable (TC, PC, 50, 62, 66, ect,) the level of supervision required. It's great. I use it every day. 
If you search your carrier for the "Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Database File Layout" you should be able to find the directions on how to use this. Check it out.


----------



## HCCCoder

Adrianne,
Thanks a million for your help.
Actually the correct link from CMS is the following:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFee...=ascending&itemID=CMS1205008&intNumPerPage=10

Then you have to click on   
Downloads 
RVU08AB - Updated 03/26/08 [ZIP, 3.3MB] 

Thanks for your help again.
I did this, because I thought other people might be interested too.


----------



## aguelfi

Thanks for correcting it.  It really is a lifesaver.


----------



## HCCCoder

Not a problem,
Thank you very much again for the help. 
Lilit


----------



## muralisaka87

https://www.oxhp.com/secure/policy/codelist_global_days.html


----------



## Lynda Wetter

http://provider.medica.com/C14/Clai...lobal_Days_Assignments_List_2013_07012013.pdf


----------



## RFoster1

*Cms*

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/PhysicianFeeSched/


----------



## mirtzapi

*coder*

Hi for procedure 25622 the global period is 10?  can someone let me know plaese


----------

